# Grizzly G4002 lathe



## jocat54 (Jan 4, 2015)

I have the opportunity to go look at a Grizzly G4002.
He wants $2000 for it (2 years old). What do ya'll think? I'm thinking it is to high, but I do live in a machine desert. It comes with everything it did new.  https://sanantonio.craigslist.org/hvo/4829510264.html

Opinions appreciated.

John


----------



## Boswell (Jan 4, 2015)

There seem to be a lot of  people (myself included) that have the G4003 which, from the pictures, seems to be a longer version of the G4002.  As a new-bee to metal work, I could not be more happy with my G4003. It looks to be a long time before will need more. I have had my G4003 for a couple of years and have not gotten close to using more than the first 24" of travel.


----------



## dave2176 (Jan 5, 2015)

In the ad he list it as a 12x36 though it is 12x24. I have the G4003G and have yet to need more than 18". They are a nice machine. Today that machine is $2695, two years ago it was closer to $2450 if I recall correctly. Is his price a fair depreciation? Keep in mind that it is out of warranty too. Not trying to talk you out of it by any means.

Dave


----------



## wrmiller (Jan 5, 2015)

IMO it looks like it has been kept up very well, and may not have seen much use at all. If it is in as good a condition as it looks, I would consider spending the money for it especially considering what a brand new one costs if that is out of your price range.

I might ask him if he would include a few extras like cutting tools or a live center just to see if he would consider it.


----------



## coolidge (Jan 5, 2015)

He's asking too much imo, used, no warranty, unknown history, it could be a lemon unit for all you know with problems you won't discover until after the as-is purchase. That's why my rule of thumb is 40% depreciation on used machines hence I would offer him $1,500 cash max and be prepared to walk away from it. Just keep it simple try not to get into a debate with the guy on why. I'd probably just say nice lathe I'd love to have it but I can only afford to offer you $1,500 cash. If you don't end up selling it for more here's my phone number.

That said at $2,000 no way I'd buy a lathe that small new let alone used, you are only $500 plus a Grizzly 10% off coupon away from a brand new G4003. I'd sell the dog or save up a while longer if need be.


----------



## fastback (Jan 5, 2015)

I also think the price is a bit high.  You might be able to buy a new lathe for $2,695 or a little less, but don't forget the shipping.  I think I would be willing to spend up to $1,750, but that would be a maximum price.  I would not be concerned with the 24 inches between centers because with the 1 7/16 spindle bore you can do a ton of work. I have a heavy 10 Southbend that has done every thing I need to do and have yet to need the use of the steady rest.  I believe I only have 24 or 26 between centers.

Paul


----------



## Letsgobowhunting (Jan 23, 2015)

Well......did you buy it it not? I have the same lathe and am extremely happy with it for home-hobby use.


----------



## jocat54 (Jan 23, 2015)

Letsgobowhunting said:


> Well......did you buy it it not? I have the same lathe and am extremely happy with it for home-hobby use.



No, drug my feet to long and it was sold.


----------



## Chip (Jan 23, 2015)

+1 on the machine desert around here. Machines do pop up on CL here from time to time, but you have got to be vigilant and ready to go.

Take this Bridgeport for instance. I bet it will be gone over the weekend.

http://austin.craigslist.org/tls/4859901231.html


----------

